# went out for a gasket ,back with this.



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Went out to look for a gaggia brewhead gasket today and ended up buying this .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

umm. sounds like my Mrs.

pops into town to get some odds & ends and comes back with some UGG boots


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice, like those sharp angles on the fracino classic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely "little gem" you got there


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Your setup looks great


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks the "dogs"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a gaggia classic, when do I need to pop out for a gasket!?! The new set up looks nice!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Went out to look for a gaggia brewhead gasket today and ended up buying this .
> 
> View attachment 3497


No photo of the gasket?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

gasket sitting next to the baby,I will fit it tomorrow and take some pics ,then put old grinder and baby up for sale as a starter set?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

nice I would get hung if I did that haha


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its easily done

I once went to MOT my bike and came back with a new one. That took a bit of explaining !

Looks great


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

It didnt take any explaining,the trick was to take wife with me.


----------

